# daa and pes erase



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been runnings these together for a week or so now. from lifting more they seem to work and am very happy with them. Other than ****ing four times a nite . i have noticed what i thought was fat build up as i am currently eating for england  (getting sick of low carbs) what it now seems is just skin lose skin . i am still weighing 80.5 kgs the same as i was two weeks ago . stronger.too. so is this just having the water loss??? Still usung creatine eester should i drop that???

Has anyone else had this if so how did the get shot of the loose skin

. cheers


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Erase is very well known for acting as a diuretic, it tends to make people look leaner in a very short space of time.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats for sure lol. Hey maybe i finally put a couple of lb in weight on as if after all this water loss my wieght is still the same. can always hope


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

My weight initially went up on Erase (within the first week I went up by 1kg) despite looking visibly leaner.

A customer submitted BodPod results from his run of Erase which showed that it acted as an anti-catabolic agent whilst he was cutting. He was in a caloric deficit and lost fat but his lean mass simultaneously increased.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have now read that thread . sounds solid. very good initial results for u too. well only two weeks to go till p-mag (mechabol) tren so time to focus more on that


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

What inspired you to used daa and pes erase together? Just curious..as I've always wondered if daa can have negative effects If used for long periods..


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

The reason for running both together was that after ages of looking into test boosters for pct daa stod out as one with very positive reviews the only issue that popped its head up was a few threads that mentioned possible gyno from using it so using erase would help if this happened plus with its visualy harding effects . it just seemed for me the right stack to try. i am only running the daa for 12 days at a time . then off for 12 DAYS then if i was not planing anything else i would run it again. between which i will cut the erase down to 1 TAB a day. i have no doubt that this has helped my strenth gains. And now aftrr a coupke of weeks have been told i look much leaner.  even though i have not done any cardio


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

This was posted on dats board..the study suggests that daa causes oxidative stress in the testes..

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19381779

But I'm still none the wiser as to what the negative effects are..any idea?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can not help after reading the effects on pre pubity rats. The only side i noticed is if u use pure daa it can run straight through u. ( i mixed with yogut) n.a daa is meant to be better in this regard. i have had no current issues from taking daa. but am sorry to say i may not be the guy who can help u on info on the chemical level sorry .


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

i have run daa for 8weeks now.libido sky high. did try the 12days on/ off,but did not noticing any effect then.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

klint did you use pes erase or pes erase pro?

Cheers


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pes erase mate


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DAA is like lighter fluid for the labido and strength well worth it!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> DAA is like lighter fluid for the labido and strength well worth it!


If only there was somewhere we could buy it for a great price.......... :thumb:


----------



## KS_manchester (May 27, 2012)

I was looking at PES Erase Pro + DAA for my PCT.

Are these two PCT products a good stand alone option for lean gains?

PES Erase Pro seems punchier than PES Erase 

Cheers,

Karl.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

I actually get hard nipples from daa  would need an AI with it, resversatrol didnt have much effect :/


----------



## KS_manchester (May 27, 2012)

Will DAA raise estrogen if not controlled?

(can of worms)

Cheers,

Karl.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

6 Bromo is good for controlling oestrogen by reducing aromatisation.


----------



## KS_manchester (May 27, 2012)

...but 6bromo won't reduce cortisol. PES Erase will.


----------

